# Fingernail polish off of satin



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, a guy here. Trying to save my 10YO DDs hide. Is there any way to get RED (yep RED) fingernail polish off of WHITE (yep snow white, like bridal gown white) satin? Is the dress toast?

Thanks in advance,

Ray


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Posted this on another board and thought I would share the success. Someone else said to get straight Acetone. I found out that is the main ingredient in fingernail polish remover. Soaked the dress in the Acetone for 15 minutes, then hung it to dry. After that we pulled it out and poured more onto it and scrubbed the areas with a toothbrush. Let that dry. Then soaked once more and dipped several times. Oh by the way, do it outside because the fumes are terrible. Like concentrated fingernail polish remover. let it dry once again. Washed it on gentle, and EVERY LAST BIT of the polish is gone. 

Hope that helps someone else. Got the acetone from Home Depot.


----------

